# LFTS 11/5/2021



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm drinking coffee and working in the office this morning. Have to get a covid test at noon then pack remaining gear. 0500 departure for Manitoba. Camp tagged out early yesterday, outfitter says bucks are moving and very responsive to calls. Can't wait to be back up there.... Good luck all hunting the next week, should be alot of deer down by the 15th.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wife’s birthday day so I’ll spend the day with her. NOT lol. I’ll be back in the same stand as yesterday morning. Good luck!!!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Back in the same stand a yesterday morning, hopefully the action is just as hot. Was covered in deer from day light to noon lost count around 23 deer probably seen 30/35. 6 different bucks one small 4 pt looked to be locked on a doe he would let her get more than 20 yards away and just watched her as she fed. Just need a big boy to show himself.todays the last day to make it happen in Michigan with the bow, I plan on sitting till noon then gotta finish packing and will be south west bound to Missouri early tomorrow morning for 8 days of hunting. Next time I’m out I will be in a box blind with the rifle


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck boys, hunting partner got a nice 8pt yesterday afternoon at the rack shack. I'm ready to put a rage in the cage in the morning.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck morning warriors. Let there be some dead deer ! I'll be joining early afternoon at my favorite spot on the property  it's chilly and very frosty.. should be good for ya's!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

All set, should be good but it's quiet you could hear a gnat fart.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

iceman1964 said:


> He looks sad.....


I would too with a wound like that.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Beautiful morning! Taking a break from climbing trees. Sitting in a ground blind on a drainage with a half rack decoy in the wheat field. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

I’m up and drinking coffee, boy it tastes good. Last night the deer chasing seem to pick up, saw some young bucks pushing Does 100’s of yards, not the 20 or 30 in previous evenings. I had two big Does and a fawn out in front of me and one Doe walked right to the bottom of my ladder stand and looked up at me, That was pretty cool. Couldn’t smell me and ended up just trotting away. Those close encounters are the best! Good luck guys and pick a spot!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

In the stand and it's dark. Wind isn't great but maybe they'll come from behind. It's a nice morning to be in the woods.

Good luck. Stay safe. Shoot straight.


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

Finally out in the woods… first time this season for me. Using an Ameristep single chair blind cause I’m in a new-2-me area. Don’t normally hunt from blinds abd this one is cramped, but quick to setup and tuck into some brush. Good luck fellas.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

24 and calm here in northern Menominee county. Last morning hunt for me. Hopefully this is the one


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

In the stand the 162” Timer was killed last year on the 8th. Second sit of year for this stand. Word from someone on this end of the farm yesterday morning is there is a shooter here! We shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Moved today. Seemed like most of the deer yesterday went this way.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Just climbed up in Ottawa county. Cmon big bucks!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m back in the tree I killed my 8 point from on Wednesday. Checked a camera on a scrape nearby on the way in and there is a decent 10 point around. Not sure if he’s worthy of my last buck tag, but would like to lay eyes on him to get a better look. Heading North at lunchtime today so I am only sitting until 11 unless there is good reason to stay. Good luck!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

I can hear movement, just can’t see it yet


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Good luck out there this morning folks! I’ll be in a double ladder stand this afternoon on my first sit after a new buck I’ve been trying to zero in on for the last couple weeks. I havnt been in a tree stand in a long time but it’s the only way at this spot.
> Also picked up this wounded buck several times on cam over the last week. Wound looks bad but he’s been feeding along the edge of the corn nearly every day since last Monday. He may get a mercy arrow if he happens by, we’ll see how he looks.
> View attachment 796700


The buck I shot on Wednesday had a very similar wound on his back. The buck on your pic looks to be a deeper wound than my buck had. It looked gross when I processed him.












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Today is my last day of work and then I have the next three weeks off. Wind looks fantastic for tonight. Wife texted, remember we have Julies 40th bday party tonight. WHAT?! Oh well, good luck guys, i'll be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Off to a good start...already had a single cruiser grunting across the swamp...he came right under me after flipping the can and giving a couple grunts. Too dark to get a picture plus I had my bow in hand since I couldn't ID him until he was 15 yards away. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

9 does have trickled threw, no horns yet


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Just kindling a dink spike showed up and is bumping a couple does


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Just climbed up in Ottawa county. Cmon big bucks!


Shoot straight! No whammies!
Nuthin here yet outside the oaks on my ptoperty. 
<----<<<


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

got a unicorn on cam


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Two coyotes just pumped the does out of here. We will see how that effects the rest of the morning


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m in Iron County. One doe yesterday.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Small buck just cruised by and watched him walk right through my backyard. Called in sick with a severe case of anal glaucoma


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Me and my son been sitting since 7am. He's seen one slick head and I've had one spike cruising by. Gorgeous morning in the woods!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Sucks ya lose some back strap 👎🏻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know what’s up AJ, just like they picked up and headed south for the winter ? 20 something years and it’s never been like this, I’ll just keep plugging away I guess. 
Flight


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 796711
> 
> 
> GO GET 'EM!!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Lots of chasing going on here. Just need em a bit closer.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

good luck all. the new position and hours at work of killed alot of my hunting.
may try to sleep 3 hours and get out tonight.
nothing will be safe for me to shoot tonight if I go.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m in and finally able to post. Sitting the hard woods right along some thick cover, same tree I shot my Halloween buck from last year. I walk in at gray light just before sunrise as I finally got tired of blowing deer out in the dark. Had a spike come in right as I stepped on the platform and since then had two does and a young forkie. Off to a great start and hope it gets better, took the day off so no time limit on my sit this morning. Good luck all, it’s a beautiful morning!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I’ve seen six bucks and five of them came to scented rope! These two spikes had words got cool video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWTH09 (Mar 1, 2009)

my walk in, maybe I should have waited for legal hunting hours lol!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Groundsize said:


> Heading out soon. Cams show tons of mid day movement here in the dry swamp looks like I’ll be hunting late this morning.


For sure, except for the dry swamp part, I haven't seen dry ground since September!

Yesterday I saw a solid 8 three times from 10-11:30 am. I had to quit for the day at 1:30 and I got impatient, which is somewhat rare for me and decided to forego the last 30 minutes I had left to hunt. While gathering my things at the base of the tree a deer blew a few times, loud and close before pounding off.

I was hunting a 60 yards long E to W drainage swale/puddle, a short cut through heavy cover that I prepped for a rut hunt. There was no sign including tracks 3 weeks ago when I found it but experience had me thinking the good buck I was chasing would use it once he started cruising. I placed a camera on the E end and left it untouched until yesterday. I pulled the card on the way out and saw that the only deer that used it since I placed the cam 3 weeks before was him. He used it 4 times, all since Nov 1. He was about to use it again for what should have been his last time but I got impatient. The camera, set on video, caught him standing motionless and staring intently in my direction at the same time I was getting ready to go. I got my 1st pic of this buck last January, a single profile shot, he was a 130ish 10 point assuming average width. He's quite a bit bigger this year and much wider than I assumed. 

It's Nov 5th so hunter motivation should be a given, but if anyone does need some extra motivation for staying as long as you possible can, there's that. 

Here's another bit of motivation for the itchy trigger fingers out there (maybe). The first time I saw the 8 a coyote chased him off. The second time, an hour later and in the exact same place it looked like he chased the coyote off? The coyote left him and trotted right thru my shooting lane and right into my sights. I grunted him to a standstill at 25 yards, centered him up and then watched him trot off without a care in the world.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Just had 2 fawns pass through….where’s mama??


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Checking in late. Wind shift today finally allowed to get to the back of the property where one of the shooters has been consistently been showing up. Been Uber slow this morning. Doe and fawn, a spike and small 8. None within range either. Hoping it picks up here soon.


----------



## Insert name here (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm in no deer yet but i got a very nice squirrel here that's keeping me company till they show up so i got that going for me 😂


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

firemantom said:


> Well it’s gonna be a miracle if I see anything after tromping through the woods looking for my sticks I left out for a saddle hunt last week . Oh well I’m here now, hopefully a stupid buck walks by!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've been there before and he did walk by very soon after. This is the time of year you have to readjust all expectations regarding ordinary/expected deer behavior. When bucks are covering ground like they are right now, 5 minutes is like an eternity.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

stuck at work, be out in the AM, bucks are moving on both my Cams at the same time, opposite ends of the property. Good luck all


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I hope these leaves drop by muzzleloader season, still thick in here.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had this little guy go by twice this morning. 3 doe and a fawn as well. Waiting for a big buck to show up that’s worthy of my last tag…












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Slow here. Couple baldies and a unicorn


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Super slow here. Only seen one unknown. 10 to 2:30 is when I should of sat by I get the grandkids for the weekend. Deer beware!!!!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sloooooow here. Not one in range. 3 doe, spike, small 8.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm about to call it for this mornings hunt. Just one small spike got the pass. Got projects to get done before tonight's hunt. See ya'll tonight!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nuthin for me this morning. Just took a leak from 20 feet and did a doe bleat though. Sitting til 10.30, pulling the cams. If no action, im most likely done in my property. 
<----<<<


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Just had a pretty good chase go by 2 yr old 7 and a 4pt little while later on same trail. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just one spike so far here

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Buck #6 walked by. Nothing big yet


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bucks are out and about down here in Ohio. Didn’t see much at first light while driving south but we have seen about a dozen now in the last hour. Couple dead ones on the side of the road without heads! Still have 2 hours to drive so we should see some more.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Just had a shooter hang up at 60 yards, tried grunting a couple times, he was interested for a sec then took off in the opposite direction


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Same 4 point came by twice in the last half hour. Staying put until 11 at least.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Really slow this morning. Maybe it'll pick up.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

giant 4 pt?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Same 4 point came by twice in the last half hour. Staying put until 11 at least.


I’ve had the same little 4 pt come by 3 times this morning so far. It’s like he’s doing laps since he came from same direction all 3 times. Lol




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

What's with the bucks walking around like they lost their car keys


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 796711
> 
> 
> GO GET 'EM!!


Lol. Hey my hat doesn’t look like that!….Slow here so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why can't the big boys do this dance. 20 yd tango


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

sniper said:


> Lol. Hey my hat doesn’t look like that!….Slow here so far.


Years ago, in the West Branch days, I fitted my huffy with some hardware store hangers (to hold my bow on the handlebars) and a worm clamp to hold my D-cell Mag Lite. As usual, they made fun of my ingenuity. It worked exactly like you described, though. Rode in down the two track and stashed it somewhere near the stand. Wasn't man enough to take the ribbing, so I gave up on it...


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sewey said:


> I’m in and finally able to post. Sitting the hard woods right along some thick cover, same tree I shot my Halloween buck from last year. I walk in at gray light just before sunrise as I finally got tired of blowing deer out in the dark. Had a spike come in right as I stepped on the platform and since then had two does and a young forkie. Off to a great start and hope it gets better, took the day off so no time limit on my sit this morning. Good luck all, it’s a beautiful morning!
> View attachment 796732
> 
> View attachment 796731


I'm curious as to why you blow more deer out in the dark than dawn light. Headlamp? Harder to step around cracking branches? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Well…our #1 Target buck on the farm just died! Good for my nephew Tyler!!! And here I sit at workI’m super happy for him! Need to find a new buck to dream about now!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

aacosta said:


> giant 4 pt?


7-pt. Short brows and small point on left beam.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Just passed a young 6. Came in to the can call on a string.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just watched a big 8 point breed a doe. I threw everything I had at him to bring him my way but he wasn’t done with her yet…

How do you post a video from the app?




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

dewy6068 said:


> Just watched a big 8 point breed a doe. I threw everything I had at him to bring him my way but he wasn’t done with her yet…
> 
> How do you post a video from the app?
> 
> ...


I think you can upload just like you would a picture but the file size can't be very big.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I think you can upload just like you would a picture but the file size can't be very big.


I tried that but the videos don’t even show up when I try to attach it. They aren’t an option…




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

GettinBucky said:


> Just had a pretty good chase go by 2 yr old 7 and a 4pt little while later on same trail.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Haven't mentioned this yet, I don't think, but I had video of bucks old enough to know better chasing does in late September and early October. Until last week I was still seeing bachelor groups still together but only of similar aged bucks.

Strange year, rain, mosquitos and lots of bucks with above average antler development. Been tough to put an age on some of them. 

Can't be out this morning but hunting is the only thing on my mind today and lately.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

My kid got his first deer with a bow last night. Good pass through but the arrow had a funk smell to it so we backed out immediately. Went back this morning to find him roughly 100 yards away. Good entrance point but bad angle quartering to. Got 1 lung and stomach. A few good lessons learned for him.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hot doe just got pushed through by 3 bucks. Maybe midday will be better today.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had a 1/2 rack 8 and a spike go by on a miss


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

3 mature does feeding near by with no bucks in sight


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Well…our #1 Target buck on the farm just died! Good for my nephew Tyler!!! And here I sit at workI’m super happy for him! Need to find a new buck to dream about now!


Congrats to your nephew on a sweet buck!
Cool pic by the rub and all!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Just had a young 7 pushing a doe around with her fawn lagging behind. Non stop grunting but she thought he was ugly and got away


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Climbed down at 10:30, I did end up seeing the back of a deer....150 yards away.....through the cattails.....on the neighbors property. So at least I didn't get skunked lol. 

Haven't even barely started hunting these buggers this year and they are already messing with me. Get home and look what is 10 yards from my driveway under a Norway Spruce. 

Deer-1, Fishy-0


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Watched a really nice 8 point breed a doe about 150 yds away. Hopefully the video works!









Big 8 point breeds doe







youtube.com








Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got up and ready. Was planning an earlier midday hunt but got delayed on way in. The ground was freshly tore up near bedding and there were a couple bucks chasing around. One guy looked half broken off and now a 4 point. So I waited them out. Don’t think I got busted 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Bacon!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

aacosta said:


> Bacon!


I DO have to check my zero with the vertical...


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm out. Had a great morning, so I decided too make it an all day sit. First time ever doing that with my bow. Only problem is I got cold early never warmed up. Mid day has been slow. I'm hoping for some good early evening action. Good luck guys!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> What in the world?!?
> 
> View attachment 796796


Looks like the darker version of Arnold Ziffel.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> What in the world?!?
> 
> View attachment 796796


You should have shot it. They do a lot of damage and the DNR wants them shot anytime you see one so they don’t multiply!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> What in the world?!?
> 
> View attachment 796796


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> I DO have to check my zero with the vertical...


Do NOT shoot my dog.
I been looking all over for her on four different private properties without permission this week..
(She cost me 40 dollars as a trespass excuse...)


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

dewy6068 said:


> You should have shot it. They do a lot of damage and the DNR wants them shot anytime you see one so they don’t multiply!


Do you think it's wild? Looks pretty clean to me. I would expect a wild pig to be rough looking. But what do I know?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Do you think it's wild? Looks pretty clean to me. I would expect a wild pig to be rough looking. But what do I know?


Doesn't matter. Needs too be eliminated. Don't care if it's Jonny's pet spider pig or not, it need to go. Mix 40/60 with venison for some killer summer sausage


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Back out for the afternoon good luck all ! Congrats to all who scored today . Nice day to be in the woods either way


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date.
> View attachment 796807
> ...


outstanding!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Back out in the same tree as this morning, going to stick close to the thick cover. Warmed up to 51* here, hoping for some early afternoon action. Wind is swirling a bit, suppose to be outta the south but just came from the W-NW, hope that stops.


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> Do you think it's wild? Looks pretty clean to me. I would expect a wild pig to be rough looking. But what do I know?



I agree with you. Looks like a pet.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I went to grab a couple cam cards on my way out and probably got the closest to a live wild deer I ever have. Dang cameras always make stuff look further away than they are, but this guy came to 2 paces of me.


that looks like a healed wound on his shoulder? look like a broadhead wound? he didnt seem to be limping


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Live from the sh#$ show lol. Let's take i75 down to one lane for Friday rush hour! FYI it's closing completely square lake to 696 at 9pm. I'll be live from lapeer public shortly.....hopefully.









Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Do you think it's wild? Looks pretty clean to me. I would expect a wild pig to be rough looking. But what do I know?


Doesn’t matter. It’s on the loose and they multiply like crazy in the wild. They should be shot on site. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> What in the world?!?
> 
> View attachment 796796


That's a 4H pig. I wonder how long he has been on the loose ?

L & O


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..
> View attachment 796807
> ...


Wow! Nice one!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> Just had a 1/2 rack 8 and a spike go by on a miss


You missed a 1/2 rack 8 and a spike? 

Chin up, hopefully you'll see another buck at your place sometime before the season is over.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I’m in saw 5 does a spike and a shooter 10. The spike screwed me. The 10 was coming in and he heard the spike walking up the ridge right by my stand and he froze waiting to see what was coming up the ridge because he couldn’t see the spike he was on the other side of the ridge. Spike went west and he followed after him. I’m assuming he thought it was a doe? Actions really heating up. Beautiful afternoon great weather. Good luck all and congrats to everyone who scored today.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hopin he fugs up


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

Back at it tonight
Congrats to the successful hunters
And good luck to everyone out tonight 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can see my shooter 350+ out in the grass standing there. I'm imagine he's with a hot lady friend for the night. But my little buddy here kept me entertained for a few.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Been a blur since leaving work at 2:35…but I’m in! See if I can earn a spot in the camp pic from earlier today! I’d say the farm critters are moving well the last two days


That's a legit good time and camp. One for the books. Congrats to you all.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

2 fawns eating pokeweed along the grain trail.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

We’ll after a few days of only seeing does and passing on all of them, I broke and let an arrow fly on this girl! She’s a fatty! Now I’m back out sitting over an active scrape on the edge of a bean field that was just picked an hour ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Saw 11 this morning on the edge of a hayfield, the only buck was just a spike, sat till 12, then packed up and headed south to my old barry County stateland area. Plan a was too thick, I'm sitting in plan B which ain't much better. 15 yards is probably longest shot. The leaves are heavy in here and nothing like I scouted out in the spring. I will probably hit my old faithful spot in morning, just didn't want to have to walk that far.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Deer have been scraping all along the two track that runs to standing corn at the south edge of my woods. Thought I would slip in this afternoon and hang a quick lockon over a scrape and between a couple E-W trails. Apparently setting up quietly is not my strong suit. Felt like I might as well have been banging pots and pans together. Oh well, I'm hunting. It's a new piece of property and I'm still learning how the deer use the land. Got a nice tree picked out for a permanent stand next year.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hoytman5 said:


> First sit in Ohio.
> View attachment 796830


Get after it!! Keep me posted. I have 3 sits left after this one to get it done 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Finally out in Emmet..deer camp with the nephews and brother in law. Great weekend ahead!



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..
> View attachment 796807
> ...


Man, that’s a brute! Congratulations!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Rookie move on my part, setting a tree stand facing dead west in an opening! I’m staring straight into the sun! Lol won’t do that again


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yankee#1 said:


> A pet porker is far different than a feral Russian hog.
> 
> That pig is looking for handouts, nuts and veggies, not hunting fawns or rooting for baby rabbits.
> 
> ...


The feral swine problem in Michigan isn't just Russain bore. Loose domestic pigs turn feral. I have dealt with them in Mecosta. Don't wish it upon anyone else. Shoot all loose pigs on sight.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

scored today!!

9 point 173 pounds gutted

Now back to trolling muskies. Still after a 50”


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Congrats nice buck! Good luck on the 50”‘Er.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Nothing like hitting the woods after a long work week. Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Great looking buck, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

firemantom said:


> We’ll after a few days of only seeing does and passing on all of them, I broke and let an arrow fly on this girl! She’s a fatty! Now I’m back out sitting over an active scrape on the edge of a bean field that was just picked an hour ago.
> View attachment 796849
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats nice doe for sure.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Yankee#1 said:


> A pet porker is far different than a feral Russian hog.
> 
> That pig is looking for handouts, nuts and veggies, not hunting fawns or rooting for baby rabbits.
> 
> ...


Why would Susie bring it home? My nieces and nephews sold their 4H all animals at auction and they were shipped to processor when the fair ended. Cashed a nice check. Never came back home with them. Didn’t start a new one until the new year. 

Does your 4-H group do breeder swine? I know some of the kids in our area show breeder cattle but have we heard about hogs. They are a lot for adults to move around. My sis in laws has the knee replacements to prove it😬


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Would rather be up a tree but wind direction not helpful to stand placement for path of travel. If the shooter in the bedding area at 2 is still around follows the script he will 23 yds when he heard for the field behind me.









1 bonus if you can name the helpful product in the upper right corner. Santa brought it to me years ago when a nice buck slipped past without a shot. Thoughtful guy that Santa.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Called in the reinforcements for the weekend.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Back out. Overcast, breezy and nothin moving so far in Midland county.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Would rather be up a tree but wind direction not helpful to stand placement for path of travel. If the shooter in the bedding area at 2 is still around follows the script he will 23 yds when he heard for the field behind me.
> View attachment 796859
> 
> 
> 1 bonus if you can name the helpful product in the upper right corner. Santa brought it to me years ago when a nice buck slipped past without a shot. Thoughtful guy that Santa.


Deer view mirror


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Why would Susie bring it home? My nieces and nephews sold their 4H all animals at auction and they were shipped to processor when the fair ended. Cashed a nice check. Never came back home with them. Didn’t start a new one until the new year.
> 
> Does your 4-H group do breeder swine? I know some of the kids in our area show breeder cattle but have we heard about hogs. They are a lot for adults to move around. My sis in laws has the knee replacements to prove it😬


My buddies kids did pigs, raised one as an extra in case something happened.. Not sure of he brought to show or not.. Maybe he did in case one got hurt unloading or didn't make weight.. He ended up eating it, said it's the most expensive damn pork hes ever ate


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Well…our #1 Target buck on the farm just died! Good for my nephew Tyler!!! And here I sit at workI’m super happy for him! Need to find a new buck to dream about now!


Awesome buck. A happy nephew for sure!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Nice buck Cat Power!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Ok so return to rut-cation for me starting Monday just a couple more days for this ridiculous controlled shotgun season to get out my way. Of course the weather is gonna suck for me again… warm, windy and wet again. Ah it is November right! Time to kill a big un !


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sure feels strange out here with all these weird green things all over the trees. Not my typical view in November 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..
> View attachment 796807
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Why would Susie bring it home?
> 
> Does your 4-H group do breeder swine?


Blue-ribbon sows are more valuable if you let them breed so Susie can sell all the piglets from an ‘award-winner’. 

Auctions for 4H and FFA animals can be very profitable, but long term a show animal that breeds will be much more profitable (if mom and dad are willing to help set up breeding, etc).



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ingbow said:


> Called in the reinforcements for the weekend.


Really calling in the cavalry. I suspect they could teach me a thing or two - good luck to them and hope they get a nice one each.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I stayed all day in hopes of getting the 8 point I saw breed a doe this morning in range. It almost came together a few minutes ago except the farmer had parked a tractor by the road since they were harvesting just a short distance from here and the came to pick it back up when he just got to 25 yds facing me. His doe was directly below me so I could not draw and as soon as the truck door slammed they both bolted. Not really spooked, but not in range anymore either. He stood out there broadside at 50 yds for several minutes but I did not want to shoot that 

Here is a pic of him through my binos after he came back into the field on the other side this time. Exciting but frustrated at the same time! 










Video of him breeding doe this morning.









Big 8 point breeds doe







youtube.com








Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Group of about 10 turkeys decided to roost above me. Needless to say hunt was blown.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


nice deer!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty slow for me this evening. One dandy dogging a doe way out in a picked corn field. Few deer here and there. Nothing closer than 60 yards. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Deer view mirror


Winner, winner Paula Dean chicken dinner!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Was covered up in does and fawns tonight. Never saw an antler 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..
> View attachment 796807
> ...


Got to love Stormy Cramer! And by the way.... Awesome buck! Congratulations.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Big 0 for me tonight. Windier then windy plus hunting a travel corridor which can be hit or miss. Back at it Sunday and Monday. Most likely be all day sits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Had all 5 kids in the car for a drive, this deer stood 80 yards from the road for 10 minutes without moving a muscle. he finally turned and walked to that fence with a big limp. There was a doe back behind him about 70 yards.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Good one!!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> What in the world?!?
> 
> View attachment 796796


Bonus freezer filler!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Van buren county swamp. Seen 5 total a couple yearling bucks running a doe and 2 fawns.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Nothin for me tonight but fresh air!


----------



## 2010flhtk (Jan 7, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Been a blur since leaving work at 2:35…but I’m in! See if I can earn a spot in the camp pic from earlier today! I’d say the farm critters are moving well the last two days


Buy those boys a beer for me!!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Sat behind the house for the afternoon, only a few does seen and a good nap. Hopefully the ducks will be nicer tomorrow morning. Congrats to those that made it happen today.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> Do you think it's wild? Looks pretty clean to me. I would expect a wild pig to be rough looking. But what do I know?


 I would say they both taste delicious!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Big Deer!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ingbow said:


> Called in the reinforcements for the weekend.
> View attachment 796860


That is a GREAT pic! Handsome hunters you got there. Did they whack anything?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Action tapered off and saw only one more doe and that was it. Can’t wait to get back out in the morning. Action is on right now. Buddy texted me on his way home from hunting and said a monster buck was in the neighbors cut corn field.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..
> View attachment 796807
> ...


awesome, congrats


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

don said:


> Saw him yesterday and missed when the mechanical deflected off of some brush.
> Screwed on an Exdodus fixed blade, changed stands due to the wind direction and he wasn't so lucky this time.
> 20 1/2 inch inside, my widest to date and chalk another up for the Stormy Kromer lucky hat..
> View attachment 796807
> ...


Congrats, that's a wide load !! Love the wide ones. 




Cat Power said:


> View attachment 796854
> 
> 
> scored today!!
> ...


Congrats, good luck with that 50"er too..

Anyone else I missed that drew blood congrats. 
I'm back At it in am.... didn't see a damn thing this evening 🤔


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Out all day, saw a few dnf, and a 4pt before dark. The water went down quite a bit, they should be using normal routes again. (there goes the excuses)


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

@don 
@Cat Power 

So sweet, men! I'm jealous! Congrats.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Ended up being a very quiet evening, weirdly so. Cell cam didn't start getting triggered until after dark either. Switching farms in the morning.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I made it back down to Ohio around 11:30am. Wife, good friend, and myself hung 5 sets and hunted tonight. Wife and buddy each saw a doe but I only saw a bazillion squirrels. Tomorrow should be a little more relaxed and hopefully one of us knock down a good one.


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

State land 9pt tonight, tagged after photos. Thanks for my son and good friends on the recovery.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

proangler said:


> State land 9pt tonight, tagged after photos. Thanks for my son and good friends on the recovery.
> View attachment 796922
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats, what a Beast!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

proangler said:


> State land 9pt tonight, tagged after photos. Thanks for my son and good friends on the recovery.
> View attachment 796922
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Moved a stand yesterday at noon. Got to the stand late at 4:30 today and did the calypso for an hour or so until the winds died off. 

sometime between 5:45 and 6:00 this guy came through sniffing. Grunted and he barley cared, still snorting the ground and lookedup toward my noise, came at me but still sniffing. Got him on the move 20 yards away. First state land buck, 7 or 8 depending on how you count brow tines.

no tracking needed, he exploded an old pine stump when he crashed, chunks everywhere.


----------



## straub269 (Jan 10, 2014)

Had one heck of a afternoon sit. At 5:15 I had 2 deer cross behind me in the brush. I could only see butts and tails. 5:30 I herd a branch crack behind me, I slowly turn and there is a big doe eyeing me down from 10 yards. I can’t move, she knows I’m there. More branches start to pop but I can’t look at what they are. After 30 minutes of not moving I see the other deer are button bucks. One walked between the ladder and the tree, never knowing I’m above him. They all walk away and I think my chance is gone. 15 minutes after, 3 minutes left of shooting light deer are trotting towards me. I stand up, turn and see the big doe in the front. I drew back, mouth grunt, steady my pin and release. The nock lights up as I see it catch a small branch I couldn’t see through my peep. Clean miss over the top of her. I’m thankful to see deer and not wound one, but after 5 years not shooting a deer I was a tad bummed. Needless to say I’ll be back tomorrow looking for any and all small branches. I guess being selective and passing young deer for 5 years has to pay off at one point or another. Congratulations to all that harvested today, I’m hoping to join the rankings this weekend with a success story!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh cool a doe, start staring for a buck behind her, out pops another deer, oh it's her fawn.. Starts nursing.. She didn't even try to get away.. Dang fawn wasn't even a little fawn.. SMH

I hope she sticks around for late bow..


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

chrisjan said:


> Had all 5 kids in the car for a drive, this deer stood 80 yards from the road for 10 minutes without moving a muscle. he finally turned and walked to that fence with a big limp. There was a doe back behind him about 70 yards.
> View attachment 796870


Man, now that is a high rack!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

proangler said:


> State land 9pt tonight, tagged after photos. Thanks for my son and good friends on the recovery.
> View attachment 796922
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s a nice 9 point. Congrats!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

trailtrimmer said:


> Moved a stand yesterday at noon. Got to the stand late at 4:30 today and did the calypso for an hour or so until the winds died off.
> 
> sometime between 5:45 and 6:00 this guy came through sniffing. Grunted and he barley cared, still snorting the ground and lookedup toward my noise, came at me but still sniffing. Got him on the move 20 yards away. First state land buck, 7 or 8 depending on how you count brow tines.
> 
> ...


Nice buck!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

trailtrimmer said:


> Moved a stand yesterday at noon. Got to the stand late at 4:30 today and did the calypso for an hour or so until the winds died off.
> 
> sometime between 5:45 and 6:00 this guy came through sniffing. Grunted and he barley cared, still snorting the ground and lookedup toward my noise, came at me but still sniffing. Got him on the move 20 yards away. First state land buck, 7 or 8 depending on how you count brow tines.
> 
> ...


Nice Buck trail trimmer, congrats on the state land success!


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

proangler said:


> State land 9pt tonight, tagged after photos. Thanks for my son and good friends on the recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Incredible buck, seriously tall stickers on him. 
Great show!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

trailtrimmer said:


> Moved a stand yesterday at noon. Got to the stand late at 4:30 today and did the calypso for an hour or so until the winds died off.
> 
> sometime between 5:45 and 6:00 this guy came through sniffing. Grunted and he barley cared, still snorting the ground and lookedup toward my noise, came at me but still sniffing. Got him on the move 20 yards away. First state land buck, 7 or 8 depending on how you count brow tines.
> 
> ...


Great buck! Nice job!!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nothing exciting to report from Friday evening. I had a forky and later a doe. I'm only taking a trophy buck at this point, if the season goes as planned. I'll take a doe or two, though, but this one didn't get close enough. Nice job on those with dirty deer. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations proangler and trailtrimmer. Really nice bucks.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

proangler said:


> State land 9pt tonight, tagged after photos. Thanks for my son and good friends on the recovery.
> View attachment 796922
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great buck congratulations!


----------

